
LIVE: Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg Is Testifying to Congress – Day 2 - mewthree
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-testifies-to-congress-day-2-watch-live-2018-4
======
Nikita_Sadkov
Facebook Bans for Anti-Putin Poetry on Your Wall

After the ban they also enabled forced pre-moderation on all my wall posts
(everything I post to my wall gets marked with ""We removed this post because
it looks like spam and doesn't follow our"), so now I cant post anything at
all. Do we need more proofs that Zuckerberg is a Putin's friend? Hello,
Facebook! I'm a citizen of Russia who is just being critical of Russia and
Putin. How much Russia pays Zuckerberg to censor dissent opinion and promote
Russian puppets, like Donald Trump?

